# Yuk To Veggies



## Addie (Dec 30, 2018)

As a kid, we would pull a carrot, break off a beat, string bean, etc, wash it off under the hose and eat it right then. But our taste buds change over the years. Now veggies I loved as a kid, I don't even want to see them on my plate. 

Parsnips, Kale, most any leafy veggie except spinach, green beans, yet I will eat them if they are frozen and French cut. Certain lettuces are also on my list of foods I never will touch. As a kid, I only ate the top of the broccoli. Now I eat the whole stalk. Boiled cabbage is no longer a veggie I will eat. And yet I ate it all the time with a boiled dinner. 

So folks. Fess up. What veggies will we never see on your plate.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 30, 2018)

For me, it is carrots. I just don't like them. 

I don't like cooked cabbage, either, although I like coleslaw, and I like sauerkraut on a good hot dog. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 30, 2018)

Lima beans, although I don’t think they’re a veggie, technically. And celery, unless it’s diced very small and used as an ingredient, like in gumbo.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 30, 2018)

I love veggies, but any thing overcooked wont be on my plate.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 30, 2018)

Well, Im in a situation, cause if I give up or limit my veggie intake, Ill starve 

My trend is actually adding more veggies to my diet as Ive gotten older, but there are still a few that I just never acquired a taste for.

*Collard greens* - I haven't found a vegetarian way to make this edible.
*Radishes* - If sliced thinly ( and I mean really thin) I can tolerate them in a salad.
*Pumpkin* - I eat all kinds of squashes, but I think there is a stigma in my mind about eating pumpkin.
*Dandelion Greens* - Bitter and taste miserable.  I wish I liked them cause of the easy access
*Cardoon* - I had never heard of it until watching a cooking show on TV.  My wife decided to buy and cook it up one day.  Not sure if it was the vegetable or just her lousy ability as a cook, but we haven't eaten it since.
*Carrots and peas* - I love raw,dont mind them cooked in soups to stews, but done like them cooked by themselves as a side dish.
*Mushrooms* - ( not technically a veggie, I guess) Absolutely love them cooked, don't like raw
*Peppers* - I like the flavor, but. I dont like actually eating them.  So, Ill usually cut them up into big chunks, so I can cook with them, extract the flavors then  easily fish out.
*Kale* - Im on the fence.  Sometimes I like it, sometimes, not so much.  Now that I am using baby kale, I seem to be doing a better job cooking it.
*Maxixe* - Not sure if they have another name or not .  A friend from Brazil sent me the seeds ( as she knew I liked gardening and trying new things).  They grew rather well, and I got a plentiful amount, but they were like small, spiky, sour little cucumbers.  Or, to sum it up, tasted like crap.
*Romaine lettuce* - I wouldn't say I hate it, they are just too stemmy for me.  Although, I once had them grilled with olive oil and balsamic vinegar drizzled over it at a restaurant, and that was pretty good.

Things I have learned to like as an adult:
Brussel Sprouts , raw tomatoes

One of my hobbies is trying new fruits and veggies.  Anytime Im in a market, if I see something I don't recognize, I pick it up, do a little research , and try it.  Its kinda my way of exploring the world without leaving the kitchen.


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Lima beans, although I don’t think they’re a veggie, technically. And celery, unless it’s diced very small and used as an ingredient, like in gumbo.



I forgot about lima beans. Yeah. they get a big YUK from me. I also don't like most kinds of beans except the ones used to make Boston Bakes Beans.


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2018)

caseydog said:


> For me, it is carrots. I just don't like them.
> 
> I don't like cooked cabbage, either, although I like coleslaw, and I like sauerkraut on a good hot dog.
> 
> CD



I am with you on the coleslaw and sauerkraut. But carrots are one of my favorite food. When I am planning a meal for just the two of us, I plan a very large potato cut in half, but five or more carrots. I get to eat them all. Pirate hates them. 

My mother used to mash my carrots into my mashed potatoes for me and season with S&P. I still do that today. And I did it for my kids as they were growing up. I told them they were having orange mashed potatoes. The store didn't have the white ones. Silly kids. They thought they were sweet potatoes. Which they loved. The oldest kid spilled the beans when she realized what I was doing.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2018)

Most folks know I detest brussel sprouts. 
I really don't like lima beans or garbanzo beans. In fact I'm not fond of most beans. White beans and black beans are the best of the beans camp.Green beans need bacon help.

 I also don't like any winter squashes as the texture is just wrong to me. I feel the same about sweet potato and yam.
I'm not fond of the trendy "field greens" for salads. They stick to my teeth. Ick. Iceberg lettuce is a waste of chewing. It's tasteless or sometimes bitter. 

Peas should not be cooked, only defrosted. Canned vegetables except for tomatoes will never see my pantry.  

I like most everything else I've tried and asparagus, along with brocolinni are my favorites.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 30, 2018)

I dont like cooked  brussel sprouts, but I loved roasted with hazelnuts and bacon.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 30, 2018)

I can't think of any veggies that I don't like, as long as they are not improperly prepared.  I think a lot of people overcook veggies and then don't like them.  Overcooked brussel sprouts are pretty rank, but I like them nuked just enough to get a fork into them, and really like them tossed with EVOO, salted and roasted.  The only veggie I deliberately overcook is sweet potato,  as I think the taste improves significantly when it starts to soften.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2018)

Cauliflower 
Beets 
Lima beans 
Whole chick peas (OK in Hummus)
Kale (by association, never actually had it)
Rhubarb

No doubt there are others I don't recall at the moment.

I do like brussels sprouts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 30, 2018)

No matter how you cook 'em, Brussels sprouts are evil and disgusting. I don't care for kale but can choke it down if need be. I can also choke down sweet potato if it's not covered in brown sugar and marshmallows. Most other veggies I'm OK with.


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Cauliflower
> Beets
> Lima beans
> Whole chick peas (OK in Hummus)
> ...



Cauliflower. My first husband loved it, I can't stand to even have it in my home. So every so often he would buy a head and prepare it to his liking. I refused to eat it. I do like Rhubarb Pie.


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> No matter how you cook 'em, Brussels sprouts are evil and disgusting. I don't care for kale but can choke it down if need be. I can also choke down *sweet potato if it's not covered in brown sugar and marshmallows.* Most other veggies I'm OK with.



An curse on mankind. Also the green string bean casserole. Some foods need to be presented just as they are.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2018)

Not crazy about over doctored veggies, if you have to put that much stuff on them to make them palatable to you, you probably don't like them.

Things that don't hit my plate:
Brussels Sprouts
Cauliflower
Kale
Parsnips
Over cooked cabbage


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 30, 2018)

There were things I didn't like as a child, but like now, for an obvious reason: back then, they were canned vegetables, or, if they weren't canned, cooked to death!  The reason so many people don't like brassicas!  Cooking veggies to death was the norm, back then.

There is one vegetable I can't eat: beets.  Simply put, they taste like dirt to me.  I think it is a genetic thing, like the cilantro gene causing that to taste like soap to some people.  I even tried growing different varieties, but they all had the taste.  I met somebody recently that said that they had the same experience, and we both said "so it's not just me!".

My uncle HATED cauliflower his entire life, until my mom got him to try the cauliflower au gratin I fixed for all of our family get togethers.  He finally tried it, to shut her up, and immediately he said "This isn't cauliflower.  This is one of those weird vegetables you grow in your garden.  Cauliflower couldn't taste like this!"  After that, the first thing he'd say to me when he'd see me at all these gatherings was "You brought some of that weird stuff in the cheese sauce, right?"  He'd get us laughing every time, even though we'd know it was coming.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2018)

pepperhead212 said:


> ..."This isn't cauliflower.  This is one of those weird vegetables you grow in your garden.  *Cauliflower couldn't taste like this!*"...



Your uncle loved the cheese sauce which is all you can taste in that dish.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 30, 2018)

pepperhead212 said:


> There were things I didn't like as a child, but like now, for an obvious reason: back then, they were canned vegetables, or, if they weren't canned, cooked to death!  The reason so many people don't like brassicas!  Cooking veggies to death was the norm, back then.


 Amen.

Years ago, I had a friend over for dinner, and served brussel sprouts.  He politely put two on his plate.  After the first bite, it was "These are brussel sprouts?  I've only had them when they smelled like overcooked cabbage!"  He became a brussel sprouts fan.

Cauliflower - cut into florets and roast, sprinkle with grated parmesan cheese.  Yum!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 30, 2018)

Vegis I won't eat because of the taste:
#1 khaki coloured peas. I don't care how they got that colour, canned or just plain overcooked. I can't stand them. Never could. I'm fine with fresh or frozen lightly cooked peas. I love eating raw peas out of the shell.

Squash, with the exception of spaghetti squash and zucchini. I can handle those, but I do not enjoy them.

Overcooked cabbage. I don't even want to be in the same room as cabbage rolls. The smell kills me. I don't know what was different about the kåldolmar (Swedish cabbage rolls) that my grandmother made, other than no tomato sauce. Those were good.

I am interested in giving lima beans another try. I used to detest them, so I have avoided them for decades. But, I like the marinated fava beans that I have had in a Greek resto, so maybe.

Some veg I only like as an ingredient, usually chopped small:
Eggplant, but for some reason, I really like baba ghanoush.
 Big pieces of bell pepper. I enjoy them julienned in a salad or as an ingredient in pasta sauce or on pizza.
Spinach

I don't like bitter vegis: dandelion greens, broccolini, bok choy, most wild greens. I won't complain if they are served to me, but I won't buy them at the store or order them in a resto.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 30, 2018)

Kåldolmar,  the cabbage is first lightly cooked  to soften, then wrapped around the meat and then brushed with  sirap ( Swedish form of  golden syrup with no brunt taste), butter and soy and then baked. That is heaven on a plate and I cant eat it cause my belly cant handle that much cabbage.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 30, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Kåldolmar,  the cabbage is first lightly cooked  to soften, then wrapped around the meat and then brushed with  sirap ( Swedish form of  golden syrup with no brunt taste), butter and soy and then baked. That is heaven on a plate and I cant eat it cause my belly cant handle that much cabbage.


Do you have a good recipe for kåldolmar? I'm going to guess that my farmor didn't use soy in hers, not back in the 1950s and '60s.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 30, 2018)

pepperhead212 said:


> There were things I didn't like as a child, but like now, for an obvious reason: back then, they were canned vegetables, or, if they weren't canned, cooked to death!  The reason so many people don't like brassicas!  Cooking veggies to death was the norm, back then.



Yup. When I was a kid in the sixties, our family ate mostly canned veggies. Then, my mom would cook them into a mushy, flavorless pulp. 

I do use canned tomatoes, when I can't get good fresh tomatoes, which is most of the year. 

Frozen vegetables are fine, too, for the most part. I generally only use frozen veggies as an ingredient in something like a soup or stew. 

BTW, it seems a lot of people don't like Brussels sprouts. I've had Brussels sprouts cooked by talented chefs that have been wonderful. But, they are very unforgiving veggies for cooks. They also need to be paired well on a plate of food. What you eat them with is important, IMO. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Dec 30, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Amen.
> 
> Years ago, I had a friend over for dinner, and served brussel sprouts.  He politely put two on his plate.  After the first bite, it was "These are brussel sprouts?  I've only had them when they smelled like overcooked cabbage!"  He became a brussel sprouts fan.
> 
> *Cauliflower - cut into florets and roast, sprinkle with grated parmesan cheese.  Yum!*



I agree. The best way to eat cauliflower is roasted. I coat mine with good olive oil, season with salt and pepper, and roast -- usually with other vegetables. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2018)

I am not a big fan of canned veggies except for French Cut green beans. I  only eat them when sautéed in olive oil with garlic, onions and mushrooms. I usually buy my veggies fresh, ( beets, carrots with tops, etc.) beets, and of course potatoes. The rest I buy frozen. 

Thank you for the great responses folks. I never thought I would get such a response. Great information. If you show up at my door, no Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 30, 2018)

There are few vegetables I don't eat/like.  I grew up in a household that "you eat what is put in front of you," but I really like nearly all vegetables.


At an early age I did have some negative responses to some veggies.


I was also, severely allergic to cooked carrots and horseradish. I almost died as an infant from strained carrots.   Good thing my father was a doctor and could save me.



At any rate, after years of life, I can now eat anything that includes cooked carrots, such as carrot cake, etc.


Horseradish.....I can do without it and find there are other things to eat.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 30, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Cauliflower
> Beets
> Lima beans
> Whole chick peas (OK in Hummus)
> ...


Beets! I forgot about beets! I won’t even let them be cooked in my home. They taste like dirt, and when they’re cooking they smell even worse!

Mark likes ‘em, but he’s only allowed to cook them when I’m not home.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2018)

Joel, ya gotta try grated beets and grated fresh horseradish. It's delicious as it clears your sinuses if you add enough horseradish.

There are very few veggies that I don't like. I prefer raw carrots over cooked, but I will eat cooked ones from time to time, if it works in the dish such as pea soup, Bolognese sauce, or fried rice.

For the few veggies that I don't like, my dad taught me to add Worcestershire sauce. It makes any veggie edible, be they overcooked, or not very fresh, or just gross.

Either Worcestershire sauce, or mixing into mashed potatoes with a lot of butter.

 Both work well.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 30, 2018)

BT, Worcestershire might work for most vegis, but there is no way it will make khaki coloured peas edible.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2018)

Lol, no. That's when mashed and butter comes into play. As a substrate.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2018)

Although, I would be remiss to limit Worcestershire sauce to be a mere crutch for crappy veggies.

It is amazing with fresh tomatoes. Leave your salt shaker on the shelf and bring a small bottle of Worcestershire sauce the next time you venture into your veggie garden when they come to fruition. Like an al fresco Bloody Mary, but better.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 31, 2018)

I've always said that there is nothing I have ever put in a Thai curry that I didn't like, and I could almost say the same for things I put in chipotle sauce.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 31, 2018)

taxlady said:


> BT, Worcestershire might work for most vegis, but there is no way it will make khaki coloured peas edible.




Same to be said of Brussel Sprouts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 31, 2018)

I am so sad at the lack of love for Brussels sprouts!  Unless they are overcooked (which does not happen on my watch), they are good. Nevermind, B-sprout haters. More for us who like them. 

I think I can honestly say I do not hate any veggies. The only veggie we do not eat is curly kale. I have never been able to prepare it any way that doesn't result in a product that requires us to act like cows chewing our cuds. I also do not buy dinosaur/Tuscan kale, since it's always overpriced by us. $3.99 a pound for kale? Bah, humbug.


----------



## Addie (Dec 31, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Lol, no. That's when mashed and butter comes into play. As a substrate.



My youngest daughter HATED peas, but loved pea soup. Go figure. I would give her two peas. On hidden in her mashed potatoes and one in sight. Sure enough she would always find the one in her mashed potatoes. 

For a snack, I love to cook up a few fresh beets and keep them in the fridge. Then when I am looking for something to knosh on, a beet in one hand and the slat shaker in the other.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 31, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Beets! I forgot about beets! I won’t even let them be cooked in my home. They taste like dirt, and when they’re cooking they smell even worse!
> 
> Mark likes ‘em, but he’s only allowed to cook them when I’m not home.



So was that Borscht you were going to attempt to make a few weeks ago a No go ??


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 31, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Although, I would be remiss to limit Worcestershire sauce to be a mere crutch for crappy veggies.
> 
> It is amazing with fresh tomatoes. Leave your salt shaker on the shelf and bring a small bottle of Worcestershire sauce the next time you venture into your veggie garden when they come to fruition. Like an al fresco Bloody Mary, but better.



Although not wasn't Worcestershire they used, this reminds me of a time I went to Chinese restaurant in West Virginia.  Surprising to me they had a decent vegetarian menu ( including vegetarian hot and sour soup, ). But even more surprising is they had Brussel Sprouts, stir fried until they were crispy, served with a balsamic vinegar  / soy sauce  reduced sauce.  It was both sweet and salty, and had a nice crisp to it. By far, the best Brussel sprouts I've ever eaten.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

I love most veggies, but I can't stand kale and most greens. Also those field greens that so many restaurants are obsessed with these days in order to make their salads healthier. I can't stand that stuff. I want a salad made with iceberg and/or romaine as opposed to that junk I could go pick out of my own back yard. But finding a salad in a restaurant made without field greens is tough.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Although not wasn't Worcestershire they used, this reminds me of a time I went to Chinese restaurant in West Virginia.  Surprising to me they had a decent vegetarian menu ( including vegetarian hot and sour soup, ). But even more surprising is they had Brussel Sprouts, stir fried until they were crispy, served with a balsamic vinegar  / soy sauce  reduced sauce.  It was both sweet and salty, and had a nice crisp to it. By far, the best Brussel sprouts I've ever eaten.



Mmm, that sounds good, El Aurens. I have a bottle of balsamic vinegar that I'm planning on reducing to use on salads. A combo with soy sauce on veggies sounds really good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> I love most veggies, but I can't stand kale and most greens. Also those field greens that so many restaurants are obsessed with these days in order to make their salads healthier. I can't stand that stuff. I want a salad made with iceberg and/or romaine as opposed to that junk I could go pick out of my own back yard. But finding a salad in a restaurant made without field greens is tough.


This struck me as funny because this is the salad I pick in my backyard [emoji38]


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2018)

Every time I see this thread topic, I feel a little sad, because I love most vegetables and I'd rather think about new ways to use the ones I like instead of talking about the ones I don't 

That said, I don't like beets, turnips or eggplant, or bitter greens. I don't consider chard or bok choy to be bitter and I like those sautéed or stir-fried with aromatics and some kind of vinegar. I have quite a collection of vinegars.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> This struck me as funny because this is the salad I pick in my backyard [emoji38]View attachment 32819



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!



But I must say, that's a pretty garden.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 31, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Mmm, that sounds good, El Aurens. I have a bottle of balsamic vinegar that I'm planning on reducing to use on salads. A combo with soy sauce on veggies sounds really good.



It really was.
I never thought of doing it, let alone finding stir fried Brussel sprouts at a Chinese restaurant, but we were on vacation, I looked up a few restaurants to see if they had anything for us to eat there, and the first thing that popped up on their website, was the Brussel sprouts, as the special of the day.  Honestly, I probably should have considered it a red flag, but Im glad I didn't .  Ive never been able to make it as well as they did .  I also just looked, and its not on their regular menu, so it must be something they do every now and then , or when the Brussel sprouts are in season.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> [emoji38]
> 
> But I must say, that's a pretty garden.


Thank you! You know that row of bright green ones is romaine, right?


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you! You know that row of bright green ones is romaine, right?



Yes, I love romaine. 

But you also have that evil purple stuff!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> Yes, I love romaine.
> 
> But you also have that evil purple stuff! [emoji317]


Rainbow chard!  So pretty!  And red leaf lettuce and green leaf lettuce and spinach  [emoji38]


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Rainbow chard!  So pretty!  And red leaf lettuce and green leaf lettuce and spinach  [emoji38]



Now spinach I love. I love baby spinach salads as well as putting baby spinach in wraps, pita sandwiches, soups, scrambled up with eggs etc.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 31, 2018)

That does sound good!  It sounds similar to something I've made with Brussels sprouts, broccoli, boc choy, and probably other veggies through the years.  I would make a syrupy glaze using 50/50 thin and thick soy, sugar and Chenkiang vinegar.  I have always loved the flavor of Chenkiang vinegar in dip sauces, soups, and other Chinese dishes.  I usually start with a little garlic and ginger, then toss the veggies for just a couple of minutes, then add the glaze ingredients, tossing over high heat until the glaze forms.  Then I drizzle a little sesame oil over it, and serve.  

I've never been a big fan of kale, even the types I've grown myself (though the Russian red was good, and the most tender I tried).  However, when I was growing up, Mom used to cook kale the same way all the time, that was pretty good, because it had bacon and garlic in it (those ingredients will improve a lot of things!).  She would cook the diced up bacon until crisp, remove to a paper towel, then cook a generous amount of not too finely chopped garlic until just golden, then toss the chopped up kale with it, add a little water, and steam, for maybe 6 or 7 minutes, pour off any water, then stir the bacon in and serve.

I still like my Asian greens better.  They grow a lot quicker, too.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 31, 2018)

Linda, you're so right that it's tough to get a restaurant salad without these icky "teeth sticking" field greens. 
I love a romaine salad but sometimes I want something other than a Caesar Salad.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Linda, you're so right that it's tough to get a restaurant salad without these icky "teeth sticking" field greens.
> I love a romaine salad but sometimes I want something other than a Caesar Salad.



Oh my gawd, that looks disgusting 

One of my favorite salads is the Asian Chicken Sesame salad from Panera. It's all romaine hearts (my favorite part) and so delicious with that sesame dressing. I'll have to get one of those for lunch this week when I go back to work.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Every time I see this thread topic, I feel a little sad, because I love most vegetables and I'd rather think about new ways to use the ones I like instead of talking about the ones I don't
> 
> *That said*, I don't like beets, turnips or eggplant, or bitter greens. I don't consider chard or bok choy to be bitter and I like those sautéed or stir-fried with aromatics and some kind of vinegar. I have quite a collection of vinegars.



That said... 

I think most of the kind of people who are regulars on a food forum like veggies. But, with some many varieties, there are bound to be some we don't like. 

I think it is a fun topic. It has no productive reason to exist... it's just fun.

BTW, I haven't quite figured out what people see in eggplant. It does nothing for me. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

I love eggplant. If it's prepared properly, it can be quite good.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> One of my favorite salads is the *Asian Chicken Sesame salad* from Panera. It's all romaine hearts (my favorite part) and so delicious with that sesame dressing. I'll have to get one of those for lunch this week when I go back to work.



They changed the name to the _Russian Roulette Salad_. You never know which salad might have E.coli. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

caseydog said:


> They changed the name to the _Russian Roulette Salad_. You never know which salad might have E.coli.
> 
> CD



These days you're quite right.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 31, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> Now spinach I love. I love baby spinach salads as well as putting baby spinach in wraps, pita sandwiches, soups, *scrambled up with eggs *etc.


 
I do the same, especially with scrambled eggs.  Cooking for one, when I buy a bunch or bag of spinach I try to add it to everything.  Especially my morning scrambled eggs.  I chop it up and add it to tuna, egg salad sandwiches, green salads, use it in place of lettuce in cheese or meat sandwiches, rice, potatoes, chili....anything.  I try to use it all, but once in a while some goes to waste.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> I do the same, especially with scrambled eggs.  Cooking for one, when I buy a bunch or bag of spinach I try to add it to everything.  Especially my morning scrambled eggs.  I chop it up and add it to tuna, egg salad sandwiches, green salads, use it in place of lettuce in cheese or meat sandwiches, rice, potatoes, chili....anything.  I try to use it all, but once in a while some goes to waste.



Same here. When I buy spinach, I enjoy adding it to just about everything. But the bags, especially, are huge and I can't always use it all, unless I dump the entire bag into a pan and steam it. It's amazing how little cooked spinach you end up with when you cook a whole bag or a bunch. You can have a huge pile of raw spinach and within 5 minutes it's reduced to one serving 

That's why I like to space it out and use it in several different things. But once I see a couple of the leaves dark green and slimy, the rest of the bunch goes into the trash.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 31, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Linda, you're so right that it's tough to get a restaurant salad without these icky "teeth sticking" field greens. ...





Linda0818 said:


> Oh my gawd, that looks disgusting....


And yet to some of us, that is a lovely, delicious work of food art.  So, Kay and Linda (any anyone else), just maybe you can pull back on your vehement protestations and just say you don't like something? Please, pretty please?? And I won't tell you that your (whatever food you like that I don't) is vile and should not be served to man or beast. 

Otherwise, *GG* and I might be tempted to post nightly photos of field green salads. BwaHaHa!


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> And yet to some of us, that is a lovely, delicious work of food art.  So, Kay and Linda (any anyone else), just maybe you can pull back on your vehement protestations and just say you don't like something? Please, pretty please?? And I won't tell you that your (whatever food you like that I don't) is vile and should not be served to man or beast.
> 
> Otherwise, *GG* and I might be tempted to post nightly photos of field green salads. BwaHaHa!



Aww, I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to offend you 

And you're right, my words were a little harsh. Actually, the salad itself looks very pretty. But just knowing what it's made of turns me off, as I've had a couple of bad experiences with such greens, in an attempt to like them, and it just didn't work out. 

I promise not to be so rude


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> And yet to some of us, that is a lovely, delicious work of food art.  So, Kay and Linda (any anyone else), just maybe you can pull back on your vehement protestations and just say you don't like something? Please, pretty please?? And I won't tell you that your (whatever food you like that I don't) is vile and should not be served to man or beast.
> 
> Otherwise, *GG* and I might be tempted to post nightly photos of field green salads. BwaHaHa!



I actually like wild greens in a salad. I don't mind at all that others find it disgusting. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

PS - and I super _duper_ apologize if that salad was one of your own. I get it, it's like someone telling you that your kid is ugly. That would hurt. And I'm sorry for being a jerk


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to offend you
> 
> And you're right, my words were a little harsh. Actually, the salad itself looks very pretty. But just knowing what it's made of turns me off, as I've had a couple of bad experiences with such greens, in an attempt to like them, and it just didn't work out.
> 
> I promise not to be so rude



You weren't rude. Just expressing an opinion in an honest way. I don't think CG was really offended. She's from Cleveland, so she's heard a whole lot worse. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 31, 2018)

You weren't a jerk, *Linda*! Actually, if you don't eat them, that's just more for me.  Some days I think I should open a rescue home for Brussels sprouts, though. Don't know how "rescued" they'd feel after I cooked and ate them, though.  They don't "feel", do they?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2018)

Isn't it so much better when someone else melts down?


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

caseydog said:


> You weren't rude. Just expressing an opinion in an honest way. I don't think CG was really offended. She's from Cleveland, so she's heard a whole lot worse.
> 
> CD



No doubt about that 



Cooking Goddess said:


> You weren't a jerk, *Linda*! Actually, if you don't eat them, that's just more for me.  Some days I think I should open a rescue home for Brussels sprouts, though. Don't know how "rescued" they'd feel after I cooked and ate them, though.  They don't "feel", do they?



Hey, I love Brussels!


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 31, 2018)

I guess (so far) I'm one of the few here who loves carrots just about any way, beets, and lima beans.  Beets and limas may not technically be considered veggies, though.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 31, 2018)

It's way too funny when folks are somehow offended with trash talking of vegetables. Long live Discuss Cooking, Discuss Life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2019)

Kohlrabi...nope, no thanks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 1, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> It's way too funny when folks are somehow offended with trash talking of vegetables. Long live Discuss Cooking, Discuss Life.


Quit pickin' on Brussels sprouts and I'll leave ya alone.   



buckytom said:


> Joel, ya gotta try grated beets and grated fresh horseradish...


One of our side dishes at Mabel's BBQ was smoked beets with Sherry vinaigrette, grated horseradish, and thin sliced apples. So. Good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Quit pickin' on Brussels sprouts and I'll leave ya alone.



I don't pick on, pick up, pick over...any Brussels Sprouts.


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2019)

When making a Boiled Dinner, Potatoes, Carrots, Onions, Cabbage and Turnip go into the pot with the meat. Every vegetable I love. Mash all together with butter, sea salt and pepper, except for the cabbage and I leave the table moaning that I ate to much. I always have to put extra veggies in the pot. 

My mother made the mistake of serving us Dandelion Greens and my father opened the window and tossed them out, bowl and all. To this day I thank him.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I guess (so far) I'm one of the few here who loves carrots just about any way, beets, and lima beans.  Beets and limas may not technically be considered veggies, though.



No, you're not the only one. I love all of the above. 

As for beets, I found something a couple of summers ago that I can only find every once in a while (I look for them often, but rarely spot them): golden beets. I picked them up, took them home, cut off the stems and the roots, boiled them until they were cooked (still firm, but not crunchy) then cooled them, peeled them and cut them into slices and ate them as-is. One of the most wonderful things I've ever had in veggieland. I love red/purple beets too, but the golden beets were exquisite. 



Addie said:


> When making a Boiled Dinner, Potatoes, Carrots, Onions, Cabbage and Turnip go into the pot with the meat. Every vegetable I love. Mash all together with butter, sea salt and pepper, except for the cabbage and I leave the table moaning that I ate to much. I always have to put extra veggies in the pot.



Oh yes, that's some good eatin'. I love boiled dinners, especially New England Boiled Dinner. With the exception of the fatty meat (that I really don't eat a big portion of) all of those vegetables are so dang healthy. It's like health in a bowl, eating that stuff. In fact, I'd be perfectly content with just the veg and broth and nothing else.



Addie said:


> My mother made the mistake of serving us Dandelion Greens and my father opened the window and tossed them out, bowl and all. To this day I thank him.



I'm afraid I probably would have done the same thing.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 1, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Quit pickin' on Brussels sprouts and I'll leave ya alone.




OK, just for you I'll say something nice about them. I saw them this morning among some of the flowers on the Rose Parade floats. They were cute/pretty.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2019)

I'll go along with Kay on this.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 1, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> OK, just for you I'll say something nice about them. I saw them this morning among some of the flowers on the Rose Parade floats. They were cute/pretty. [emoji38]


Aw, thanks Kayelle! [emoji813]


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2019)

caseydog said:


> That said... [emoji38]
> 
> I think most of the kind of people who are regulars on a food forum like veggies. But, with some many varieties, there are bound to be some we don't like.
> 
> ...


I didn't say talking about veggies we don't like isn't interesting. The title, though, is "yuk to veggies." Like - all veggies. Seeing the title makes me sad. That's all.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I didn't say talking about veggies we don't like isn't interesting. The title, though, is "yuk to veggies." Like - all veggies. Seeing the title makes me sad. That's all.



I love most vegetables and my favorite part of summer is going to the farm markets and browsing through all that wonderful, beautiful produce. I eat my weight in tomatoes and onions. I know, tomatoes are a fruit, but I still consider them a vegetable. 

When we order things like pizza or subs, mine always has to be a veggie. I don't like meat on pizza most of the time. Subs? Veggie. Oh! And speaking of pizza, I've recently discovered cauliflower pizza crust. It's a new love of mine. 

I couldn't become a vegetarian, though, because I love chicken and seafood too much. But I do love a variety of vegetarian dishes and soups and even sandwiches and wraps.

I also love eggplant, summer and winter squashes, etc.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 1, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> ........As for beets, I found something a couple of summers ago that I can only find every once in a while (I look for them often, but rarely spot them): golden beets. I picked them up, took them home, cut off the stems and the roots, boiled them until they were cooked (still firm, but not crunchy) then cooled them, peeled them and cut them into slices and ate them as-is. One of the most wonderful things I've ever had in veggieland. I love red/purple beets too, but the golden beets were exquisite.....


 
Linda, I've had golden beets as well and yes, they are so good - not to mention pretty.   I'll have to check out the local farmers market a little more closely to see if I can find them again. 

I cook beets by roasting them - scrubbed, wrapped a few at a time in alum foil and roasted on a sheet pan at 400.  It takes about 45 minutes or so, depending on their size.  Like you, I like them with just a little bite to them. I love them plain, and chopped or julienned in salads with ranch. 

Now I want some beets.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 1, 2019)

Hate eggplant but pretty much like everything else.

Russ


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Linda, I've had golden beets as well and yes, they are so good - not to mention pretty.   I'll have to check out the local farmers market a little more closely to see if I can find them again.
> 
> I cook beets by roasting them - scrubbed, wrapped a few at a time in alum foil and roasted on a sheet pan at 400.  It takes about 45 minutes or so, depending on their size.  Like you, I like them with just a little bite to them. I love them plain, and chopped or julienned in salads with ranch.
> 
> Now I want some beets.



That's the way I like them, just plain. Once I cooked and peeled them, I sliced them up and ate them like candy. I couldn't stop eating them. 

Another recent discovery that I've fallen in love with - leeks. Someone gave me a recipe for Cream of Leek soup and I really need to make that soon.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2019)

I love sliced, cooked but cooled golden and red beets on a salad with warm, breaded goat cheese discs and pecans or walnuts.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

buckytom said:


> I love sliced, cooked but cooled golden and red beets on a salad with warm, breaded goat cheese discs and pecans or walnuts.



With the exception of the goat cheese, that sounds absolutely fabulous. 

I've eaten goat cheese a few times, trying to like it, but the taste just doesn't appeal to me. Then again, I'm not a huge fan of cheese in the first place.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 1, 2019)

Add some chioggia beets to that plate to take the pretty factor up a notch:
https://parade-com.cdn.ampproject.o...68/linzlowe/what-the-heck-is-a-chioggia-beet/


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Add some chioggia beets to that plate to take the pretty factor up a notch:
> https://parade-com.cdn.ampproject.o...68/linzlowe/what-the-heck-is-a-chioggia-beet/



Those are absolutely beautiful. But the only place I've ever seen them is on the internet.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I didn't say talking about veggies we don't like isn't interesting. The title, though, is "yuk to veggies." Like - all veggies. Seeing the title makes me sad. That's all.


I feel the same way about the title of this thread.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 1, 2019)

Same here.   There are several pages of great ideas, but the title is off-putting....


----------



## Caslon (Jan 2, 2019)

I find myself not making as many side salads these days.  I only buy  pre-packaged salad mixes anyways. "Mainly Romaine" is always my choice.   I was turned off by some major makers of salad packs not rinsing all the dirt off before packaging. That didn't help.  I bought a salad spinner and used it on that company's bad tasting salad package.  After one thorough spinning, the salad still had a dirt taste to it.  I expect major makers of salad packs to rinse their salad thoroughly so that I don't have to salad spin them.

As some have mentioned, you should rinse packaged salads anyways just to be safe from food born pathogens.    You can rinse spin packaged salad and still get food poisoning.   I should, but don't usually spin rinse packaged salads (if they do a good job at rinsing before packaging). I know, I'm taking my chances.

There are only a few nationally known brands of packaged  salads. One of them let me down big time (dirt taste remained after rinse spinning).


----------



## Kevin86 (Jan 2, 2019)

I’m finding it’s not necessarily the vegi I don’t like but maybe it’s prep. 
Say instead of boiled now we roast some with spices or I’ll add them as ingredients to my soups but not sit and eat them raw. So sometimes if you don’t like it you just haven’t had it good yet and there are a good handful left in that list for me


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2019)

This thread was started asking you all to list the veggies you don't like. Thus the title.

If anyone wants to start a thread about the veggies you love, go for it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> This thread was started asking you all to list the veggies you don't like. Thus the title.
> 
> If anyone wants to start a thread about the veggies you love, go for it.


That's not what my comment is about, but okay...


----------



## Caslon (Jan 2, 2019)

Sorry if I tangented out.    

If there's a track to get back on, sorry for getting off track.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

Caslon said:


> I find myself not making as many side salads these days.  I only buy  pre-packaged salad mixes anyways. "Mainly Romaine" is always my choice.   I was turned off by some major makers of salad packs not rinsing all the dirt off before packaging. That didn't help.  I bought a salad spinner and used it on that company's bad tasting salad package.  After one thorough spinning, the salad still had a dirt taste to it.  I expect major makers of salad packs to rinse their salad thoroughly so that I don't have to salad spin them.
> 
> As some have mentioned, you should rinse packaged salads anyways just to be safe from food born pathogens.    You can rinse spin packaged salad and still get food poisoning.   I should, but don't usually spin rinse packaged salads (if they do a good job at rinsing before packaging). I know, I'm taking my chances.
> 
> There are only a few nationally known brands of packaged  salads. One of them let me down big time (dirt taste remained after rinse spinning).



I wash packaged salad. In fact I wash all of my veggies, even the ones that say "washed and ready to eat."



Caslon said:


> Sorry if I tangented out.
> 
> If there's a track to get back on, sorry for getting off track.



No, it wasn't you. They're talking about something else


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

I have a veg that I developed a love/then hate/then kinda-once-in-a-while relationship with.

One of my favorite vegetables used to be asparagus. I could eat the stuff every day and not get tired of it. However, several years ago, it just so happened to be the very last thing I ate before I became horribly sick with the flu. After that, I couldn't even LOOK at asparagus without gagging. And it lasted years. 

Then one day I decided I would very slowly try to incorporate it back into my regular diet. The first time I could only eat a tiny bit, then had to stop. Then I eventually worked my way up to a normal sized serving. However, to this day, I can only eat it maybe once every 6 months. 

It's bizarre how your brain can suddenly put you off of certain foods, especially if you get sick not long after you've eaten it or _while_ you're eating it. For example, my son's Aunt gorged herself once on shrimp (she used to love it) and ate so much that she made herself sick. To this day she won't go anywhere near it.

So yeah, I guess I have to add asparagus to my "kind of like, but not really all that much" list.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 2, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I have a veg that I developed a love/then hate/then kinda-once-in-a-while relationship with.
> 
> One of my favorite vegetables used to be asparagus. I could eat the stuff every day and not get tired of it. However, several years ago, it just so happened to be the very last thing I ate before I became horribly sick with the flu. After that, I couldn't even LOOK at asparagus without gagging. And it lasted years.
> 
> ...



Same exact experience with Mexican fried peppers ( basically breaded peppers ( kinda like when making eggplant Parmesan). then using salsa as the sauce and cheese melted on top ( I used Montery Jack Cheese).  Anyway, I was sick with Meningitis for a few weeks, 105 + temp for 2 weeks, lost 12 pounds in 2 weeks , among other symptoms including loss of taste, which was a real treat.   When I finally got my taste back and desire to eat again, I broke my sick induced fast which these Mexican fried peppers ( not the smartest thing to do coming off of 2 weeks of jello), and I immediately threw it all up, and hadn't eaten it since ( about 30 years ago).  Even the thought of it makes my stomach turn.  

I haven't eaten jello since then either .


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> Same exact experience with Mexican fried peppers ( basically breaded peppers ( kinda like when making eggplant Parmesan). then using salsa as the sauce and cheese melted on top ( I used Montery Jack Cheese).  Anyway, I was sick with Meningitis for a few weeks, 105 + temp for 2 weeks, lost 12 pounds in 2 weeks , among other symptoms including loss of taste, which was a real treat.   When I finally got my taste back and desire to eat again, I broke my sick induced fast which these Mexican fried peppers ( not the smartest thing to do coming off of 2 weeks of jello), and I immediately threw it all up, and hadn't eaten it since ( about 30 years ago).  Even the thought of it makes my stomach turn.
> 
> I haven't eaten jello since then either .



I can see why you wouldn't touch the Jello again 

I won't talk too much about the above foodstuff that made you sick, but it's definitely not something I've ever heard of before. I can see why something like that wouldn't agree with you.

Quick! Think ice cream!


----------



## Caslon (Jan 2, 2019)

A vintage Jello ad  campaign way back would have everyone putting their leftover vegetables into Jello. That's going a bit far, Jello corp.  Actually, isn't there a Jello recipe where you put carrot strings into green Jello? I think I've seen that, had that. Not sure.  My my, what would we do without cattle hoove's keratin being turned into Jello?  Anyone make Jello anymore? I  remember you had to bring it to a boil, then cool it down in the fridge.  Jello originated from animal fingernails.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

Caslon said:


> A vintage Jello ad  campaign way back would have everyone putting their leftover vegetables into Jello. That's going a bit far, Jello corp.  Actually, isn't there a Jello recipe where you put carrot strings into green Jello?
> 
> I digress.



Yes. I remember seeing all that weird stuff in one of my mom's cookbooks when I was a kid.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2019)

Caslon said:


> A vintage Jello ad  campaign way back would have everyone putting their leftover vegetables into Jello. That's going a bit far, Jello corp.  Actually, isn't there a Jello recipe where you put carrot strings into green Jello? I think I've seen that, had that. Not sure.  My my, what would we do without cattle hooves turned into Jello?


You reminded me of one reason I was skeptical of my cooking class in junior high school. It was some dish with green jello, shredded carrots, and cottage cheese. I think there were sliced olives too. It was called "under the sea salad". It was at least as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 2, 2019)

taxlady said:


> You reminded me of one reason I was skeptical of my cooking class in junior high school. It was some dish with *green jello, shredded carrots, and cottage cheese. *I think there were sliced olives too. It was called "under the sea salad". It was at least as bad as it sounds.



LOL...I could not stand that stuff...

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2019)

Who has ever eaten Tomato Aspic? My mother used to make it when I was a kid and I thought it was gross. 

She made it in a fancy mold with unflavored gelatin, and her "secret " Snappy Tom instead of tomato juice. I think it was suppose to be an ode to a Bloody Mary without the booze.  Sorry Mom.


----------



## Addie (Jan 2, 2019)

To All Moms that gave us kids some horror stories to tell of food you served us.

We know it was the craze of the times, and you just wanted to serve us healthy food and not be wasteful. But no matter what, we never stopped loving you. Just the fact that we are still here today, and not in a hospital bed, speaks volumes of your love for your family and concern for their wellbeing.

Thank you Moms, wherever you are.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 2, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I have a veg that I developed a love/then hate/then kinda-once-in-a-while relationship with.
> 
> One of my favorite vegetables used to be asparagus. I could eat the stuff every day and not get tired of it. However, several years ago, it just so happened to be the very last thing I ate before I became horribly sick with the flu. After that, I couldn't even LOOK at asparagus without gagging. And it lasted years.
> 
> ...



That's actually pretty common. People often associate bad illness experiences with what they, well, hurled (_Wayne's World_ mod). I had food poisoning once (from a breakfast buffet in Las Vegas). Those sausage links looked a little pink, but I ate them, anyway (we need a facepalm emoji). It took me several years before I could eat breakfast sausage links. To this day, I order sausage patties -- well done!

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

caseydog said:


> That's actually pretty common. People often associate bad illness experiences with what they, well, hurled (_Wayne's World_ mod). I had food poisoning once (from a breakfast buffet in Las Vegas). Those sausage links looked a little pink, but I ate them, anyway (we need a facepalm emoji). It took me several years before I could eat breakfast sausage links. To this day, I order sausage patties -- well done!
> 
> CD



I know what you mean. And food poisoning is horrible. I had it once, that I remember. Got it from Burger King many years ago.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 2, 2019)

Caslon said:


> A vintage Jello ad  campaign way back would have everyone putting their leftover vegetables into Jello. That's going a bit far, Jello corp.  Actually, isn't there a Jello recipe where you put carrot strings into green Jello? I think I've seen that, had that. Not sure.  My my, what would we do without cattle hoove's keratin being turned into Jello?  Anyone make Jello anymore? I  remember you had to bring it to a boil, then cool it down in the fridge.  Jello originated from animal fingernails.



My mom used to make orange jello with carrot strings in it. She put carrots in everything -- probably why I don't like them. 

A few years ago, she gave me her old copper-colored Jello molds. 

And, I do remember her putting other vegetables in Jello. Celery comes to mind. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 2, 2019)

What a blast from the past! My dear mama used to make those jellied salad dishes in the copper molds, too.  Afterwards, she'd wash the molds and return them to their place on the kitchen wall.


----------



## Addie (Jan 3, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> What a blast from the past! My dear mama used to make those jellied salad dishes in the copper molds, too.  Afterwards, she'd wash the molds and return them to their place on the kitchen wall.



I purchased four of those copper molds at a yard sale. Hung them on the kitchen wall. Shapes of cards. Ace, Spade, etc. Then friends would see one at other yard sales and buy it for me. Up on the wall they would go.

Lesson learned. *DON'T HANG THINGS ON YOUR KITCHEN WALL.* Not unless you like climbing up and taking them down for cleaning at least once a month.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 3, 2019)

I only have one mold like that - a brain mold, that Jello gave away at Halloween years ago, for "free" - only $2.50 shipping.  I got $4 worth of coupons, but never used them - gave them to somebody I knew would.

Here was this year's brain I had out on the steps.  It was a little too clear - Usually I make it with something to make it opaque, but didn't have anything on hand at the time.  I made it with agar, as that will stay firm at warmer temps (and it was warm this year!).


IMG_20181031_193641676 by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 3, 2019)

That looks like something my daughter and son-in-law would love to have at their yearly Halloween parties.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 3, 2019)

caseydog said:


> That's actually pretty common. *People often associate bad illness experiences with what they, well, hurled (*_Wayne's World_ mod). I had food poisoning once (from a breakfast buffet in Las Vegas). Those sausage links looked a little pink, but I ate them, anyway (we need a facepalm emoji). It took me several years before I could eat breakfast sausage links. To this day, I order sausage patties -- well done!
> 
> CD



Mine was tequila.. Nevermind.. 

Ross


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 3, 2019)

Skip to 12:06:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GokR2C9wy0&t=328s

  Try this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfoQiaiERRU


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 3, 2019)

Excellent... I love Brussels sprouts, prepared correctly..  

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Jan 3, 2019)

We like making them with bacon/pancetta/guanciale and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 3, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> I only have one mold like that - a brain mold, that Jello gave away at Halloween years ago, for "free" - only $2.50 shipping.  I got $4 worth of coupons, but never used them - gave them to somebody I knew would.
> 
> Here was this year's brain I had out on the steps.  It was a little too clear - Usually I make it with something to make it opaque, but didn't have anything on hand at the time.  I made it with agar, as that will stay firm at warmer temps (and it was warm this year!).
> 
> ...



That is brilliant.

I love Halloween and all the treats my son's Aunt makes for their get-together (before the kids go out). She makes witches fingers (that are 'bleeding'), spider web cookies, all sorts of cool things. The kids love it.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 3, 2019)

The funniest thing that happened related to that brain at Halloween was when a neighbor lady of Mexican descent came by with some her kids and some others, and while the kids were freekin' out about it she tells them "You know that's no real brain!", and I said something like "Oh, I see you've cooked with them,too," and we started talking about some of the things we've done with them, and the kids went running away screaming "Ooooooooo!"  She has probably fed them _cerebros de cerdo_ a number of times, and they didn't know it!


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 3, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> The funniest thing that happened related to that brain at Halloween was when a neighbor lady of Mexican descent came by with some her kids and some others, and while the kids were freekin' out about it she tells them "You know that's no real brain!", and I said something like "Oh, I see you've cooked with them,too," and we started talking about some of the things we've done with them, and the kids went running away screaming "Ooooooooo!"  She has probably fed them _cerebros de cerdo_ a number of times, and they didn't know it!



Oh dear


----------

